# HALLOWEEN costume contest!!!!!!!!!!



## horsechick139 (Aug 14, 2009)

HELLO! 

post any pics of your horse in a costume, or just a "scary face"

I will judge it on the night of halloween. there are no prizez this is just for fun


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

There is quite a few horse halloween contests right now, why dont you check some of them out too


----------



## horsechick139 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok! ill try that


----------

